# thinning, curved scissors.



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiya

Can anyone recommend thinning scissors and curved scissors please. I've been looking at Groomers Online and whilst i don't mind paying for the more expensive ones if they are better, I don't want to throw my money away if i can get away with cheaper ones.
Thanks


----------

